# Advise please, choice of two VW's to buy



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi,
Would you be good enough to help me out here please, I have got the option of the two VW's on the links below.

The first one, at Todds, I have had an offer against mine and am hoping for a straight swop, or very close.

The second one is now at 3 Counties Caravans for £13,995 but there are no pictures there. I am waiting for them to get back to me regarding taking my Motorhome in.

The Vivante does not have a shower which is no problem for me and I would want to have the upholstery re-covered but I do like it lots.

I have not been successful in selling mine privately so going through a dealer is now the best option.

Your comments advise will be much appreciated.

http://www.toddsmotorhomes.co.uk/online_shop/volkswagen/auto-sleeper_vw_topaz_-_2001_u6293.asp#

http://www.caravanfinder.co.uk/motorhome/Private/0E57FBE1BF443CA8802577750036D38E/

TIA


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Afternoon Tokkalosh

Fascinating handle sort of Talk a lot on a good vintage <g>

The price difference is quite high so I'm thinking VFM.

I wonder what mileages / Full Service History are?

I have a 99 AS Medallion on an LT35 and quality is very good.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for your comments Daedalas,
Here are some of the basic details of the two:-

Topaz	2001	52,414 miles	2.5TDi	£21,995	
1 owner	Todds Motorhomes	Preston PR5 5JD

Leisuredrive Vivante 2000	80,000 miles	2.5TDi £11,000 Tow Bar. Back box. Deep red. Cruise control. Roo bars. Driveaway Awning Caravan Finder - Private * Now at 3 Counties Caravans Malvern for £13,995*

I am a bit under the weather today otherwise I would have gone to Malvern to see the Vivante 

Hopefully I can get up there tomorrow, it seems like a bargain to me although prefer the mileage and 1 ownership of the one at Todds.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello Tricia


My choice would be the Autosleeper topaz at Todds.....but its double the price of the Vivante.

Is the Vivante £11,000 or £13,995 I'm getting confused


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

If one of them is an Autosleepers Topaz then you will be buying a good van. We have a 9 year old model and nothing has ever gone wrong with it. The construction is great and high quality.

The only thing I would compare would be how the beds are made up, the beds on the Topaz are a bit of a faff, with infill cushions. If the other one has a bed that can be made up with a push and pull, then do consider it.

Good luck with your choice 

Ca


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Moblee, 
The Vivante was a private advert at £11,000 but it has now been put with 3 C's Caravans and marked up to £13,995.
Why would you go for the Topaz at Todds please?

Hi CaGreg,
The Topaz is Autosleeper and the Vivante is by Leisuredrive. Mine current van is Autosleeper and I have always been pleased with it, just want something different now.

The beds are not too much of a problem as it is just me and the dog!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

The Topaz for me looks cleaner,better looked after & more motorhome for your money.


Also I would object to the £2,995 increase on the same vehicle on the Vivante.


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Afternoon Tokkalosh

I wonder if you got my long PM from yesterday ... I've been having a little difficulty with my mailer Evolution on Ubuntu.

I've just noted above that the Vivante has gone from £11k to 14k. In my view that does change the ball game a good deal and if you can raise the funding OK I would be inclined to say go for the Topaz ... as others have said. One thing I would expect and is that those 'ready to go' extras are likely to be heavily depleted. Great shame.

I have a 99 AS Medallion on a VW LT35 chassis bought at 30k miles and my garage at each servicing reminds me just what fine fettle the basic VW is in. Same engine.

As for habitation - mine is exceptionally solidly made and wearing astonishingly well ... to the extent I am quite certain that it will see the end of my motorhoming days ... and lots more besides.

Do take some one with you when you inspect it - two heads two memories

Do write down everything you are told.

Make sure EVRYTHING in the habitation side works as it should. Accept nothing on trust ... see it for yourself. Do not be rushed. If Todds are good they will carefully demo everything. Your helper should be prepared to just write everything said down.

Do ASK Todds: 
has it had an accident; look down the panels for ripples / colour changes
have you given it a full Damp check and what the result - but still look in the under cupboard dark areas for ingress of water; 
what year are the tyres [change recommended at 5 years and definitely by 7 years regardless of tread and don't forget the spare. All treads should have at least 3k miles [Parker's guide says is a minimum] but I would say more like 5k miles in them.
to demo the spare wheel dropping and re-securing ... and check all tools are present particularly the jack
is there FSH - a well looked after vehicle will have such history?
when was the cam belt last changed - VW are adamant ALL cambelt must be changed at 4 years regardless ... and should be changed as required at 40k miles. I got sold by a reputable dealer on the fact they had done a the Full service: however at home I noted the cam belt was overdue and hadn't been done ... nor the brake fluid changed!!!
have Todds done a full service ... did they change the brake fluid and what state are the brake shoes / pads; is the oil cleanliness consonant with such an oil change?
how old is the base vehicle battery - also how old the leisure battery and what is their state?
Under the bonnet does it look clean, hoses cracking etc, drips

YOU should drive it for at least 20 miles and get a feel not least of brakes / steering et al
Look again under the bonnet for leaks and weeps and drips when you get back

Very best of luck but I don't think you are likely to go wrong with a single owner Autosleeper even if it is maybe £3k plus over the price I would have guessed at.

Look under the bonnet -


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Phil. 

That price increase is rather annoying, could still go through the owner and get it for the 11K but then would still have to sell mine!!
3 C's have not bothered to answer my emails regarding taking mine in against the Vivante!!

Daedalas, no pm received. Thanks for all that advise, lots to take on board there. Just wish they were both closer to home. Haven't got anyone to come with me at the moment either, working on that one though.

I have been checking lengths and am a bit concerned that the Topaz is nearly as long as my Clubman, I want something that is smaller and that is not really that much different.

Oh well, I'll keep at it for now


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Evening Tokkalosh

http://www.adoos.co.uk/post/6482385/vw_motorhome_vivante

could this be of any interest. I note the price is a tad more realistic than Todds upping of the ex Cheltenham one.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks again Daedalas.

Tomorrow my Brother and I are going to see the Vivante in Malvern.
I will let you know how we get on. Got to see it as it is almost ideal for me I think.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Well, we looked and we saw and we said ...... love it  

Unfortunately we were not able to test drive the Vivante, the garage where it is is closed as the staff are all at the NEC, we only found this out just before we were leaving Cardiff but decided to go anyway.

We are going back on Monday or Tuesday for a test drive and if ok will pay and then bring it home 8) 

Bit of an overlap ... I still have to sell my Clubman


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Newer*



moblee said:


> Hello Tricia
> 
> My choice would be the Autosleeper topaz at Todds.....but its double the price of the Vivante.
> 
> Is the Vivante £11,000 or £13,995 I'm getting confused


I like the newer one and I like Todds, So have to agree.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Erm, not the Todds one, that's the LWB that isn't much of a change in length, it's the red one, the one that has been taken to a dealers but I am going through the owner so will get it around the lower price. 

It is rather confusing :?


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I got it


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:wav: 
Welcome back to the motorhoming community :wink:  

Good luck selling the clubman.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Phil, I am really pleased with it, just got to get it packed up with some of my gear.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

First trip ??


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Probably Pembrokeshire


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

That is excellent news Tokkalosh ... ENJOY IT ... as I know you will.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Daedalas, love it, going to start putting my gear in tomorrow.


----------

